# New Firewall Up And Running



## Admin (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey Guys,

We implemented a new security system into our servers. However with new security comes false positives. Is anyone experiencing loading issues of any sort please let me know, if there is something can you please be as descriptive as possible.

RIU


----------



## 420God (Jul 15, 2012)

It's taking a few seconds for each page to load for me, just on this site.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jul 15, 2012)

taking a long time to load the full page.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2012)

can not upload pics from PC to new posts


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 15, 2012)

sometimes im only getting 1/2 of the website the lower topics dont appera unless i refesh


----------



## Admin (Jul 15, 2012)

this is a test of the photoupload, how are you doing it and what is the error its giving you ?


----------



## Admin (Jul 15, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> sometimes im only getting 1/2 of the website the lower topics dont appera unless i refesh


I made some more tweaks, let me know if this still happens


----------



## Gamer621 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wait, A Security upgrade? But why? Obidumb and the other mods always tell us that security is _our _problem, not _RIU's_. is this a change of policy? :eyeroll:


----------



## 420God (Jul 15, 2012)

Either I'm getting impatient or these pages are taking longer to load.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2012)

admin said:


> this is a test of the photoupload, how are you doing it and what is the error its giving you ?


Clicking on the icon in the your message window, at the insert image window,
when from Computer is chossen there is no other interface option to choose. Can not
open a window to browse to the file on my PC.

Thank you for your time in addressing this issue.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 15, 2012)

admin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We implemented a new security system into our servers. However with new security comes false positives. Is anyone experiencing loading issues of any sort please let me know, if there is something can you please be as descriptive as possible.
> 
> RIU


When I log on my password appears in the clear in the password field... not good.


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

well site is just about unusable to me it is some weird format


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

this is how it appears



 [h=6]LinkBack[/h]
 LinkBack URL
 About LinkBacks

Bookmark & Share
Digg this Thread!
Add Thread to del.icio.us
Bookmark in Technorati
Tweet this thread
Reddit!
 
 [h=6]Thread Tools[/h]
Show Printable Version
Email this Page
 Subscribe to this Thread
 
 [h=6]Search Thread[/h] 
 
 
Advanced Search
 
 [h=6]Rate This Thread[/h] 
 Current Rating 
 Excellent 
 Good 
 Average 
 Bad 
 Terrible 

 

 [h=6]Display[/h]
Linear Mode
 Switch to Hybrid Mode
 Switch to Threaded Mode
 
 

 07-15-2012, 11:20 AM #11 
*desert dude*
  View Profile 
  View Forum Posts 
  Private Message 
  View Journal Entries 
  View Articles 
  Add as Contact 
 





Veteran Smoker *Mr. Ganja*












































   [HR][/HR] Join DateOct 2010Posts1,926 

[h=2]




[/h] 




Originally Posted by *admin*  
Hey Guys,

We implemented a new security system into our servers. However with new security comes false positives. Is anyone experiencing loading issues of any sort please let me know, if there is something can you please be as descriptive as possible.

RIU



When I log on my password appears in the clear in the password field... not good.​ 


Like
 



 Reply  Reply With Quote    Journal this Post     

[HR][/HR] 
 07-15-2012, 11:45 AM #12 
*F A B*
  View Profile 
  View Forum Posts 
  Private Message 
  View Journal Entries 
  View Articles 
 





Mr.Ganja *Mr. Ganja*












































   [HR][/HR] Join DateFeb 2012Posts3,743 

[h=2]




[/h] 
well site is just about unusable to me it is some weird format​ 


You come talkin' that trash we'll pull your card
Knowin' nothin' in life but to be legit
Don't quote me boy, cuz I ain't sayin' shit​ 

 Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote    Journal this Post


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

Log Out
My Rollitup
My Profile
 Notifications: *1*
1 Unread Private Messages
 
Welcome, F A B
 


[HR][/HR] 


 What's New?
 Articles
 Forum
New Posts
Private Messages
FAQ
Calendar
 Community
Groups
Albums
Friends & Contacts
 
 Forum Actions
Mark Forums Read
General Settings
Edit Profile
 
 Quick Links
Today's Posts
Subscribed Threads
Open Contacts Popup
View Site Leaders
Who's Online
 
 
 Grow Journals
 Seeds
 Advertising
 Live Chat
 




Forum
Site Information
Support
 New Firewall Up And Running


----------



## Admin (Jul 15, 2012)

you are loading an error'd css file goto the browser and press ctrl-f5 this will do a hard refresh of the web site. If this still doesnt work goto this url : http://asset1.rollitup.org/vbulletin_css/style00008l/main-rollup.css?d=1340820952 and press ctrl-f5. That should get you sorted. Your browser is caching the wrong file.


----------



## heresSMOKEY (Jul 15, 2012)

log in is not hiding my password


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2012)

Not sure of the pic upload issue. in Firefox i have the issue.
with IE i can load pics.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 15, 2012)

yep still issue with the redicet had to click to get the main page. no text in the password box that says password other than that looks like most of the issues from earlier have been resolved.


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

well i suggest we go smoke


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 15, 2012)

like button not wworking now.


----------



## obijohn (Jul 15, 2012)

Just worked for me on your post


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 15, 2012)

not working for me on yours


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 15, 2012)

im about to say the rep button wont work


----------



## obijohn (Jul 15, 2012)

Haha just worked for me on you!


----------



## FranJan (Jul 15, 2012)

^^^^ Weird I can rep posts but can't like posts. I've also lost all advanced editor functions regardless of my settings. I can post (obviously ), but I can't format it.


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

lets all stop and smoke


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 15, 2012)

still cant like unfortunatley.. well fuck it theyll have it sorted out by the end of the week hopefully


----------



## Slipon (Jul 15, 2012)

I can like and rep .. but cant post pics .. well I can .. but I cant brows them from my PC ..

and had one of them type in codes .. but wouldnt accept what I typed .. I tried +20 times .. couldnt go back either .. well I could .. but 10 minuts of typeing was lost ..


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

well time to smoke


----------



## Total Head (Jul 15, 2012)

desert dude said:


> When I log on my password appears in the clear in the password field... not good.


i noticed this also. it freaked me out. if i press "login" it takes me to the "try again" page and that page dots it out, but it's very unsettling. i just logged in and it's still doing it.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 15, 2012)

grassshitty? that place is awesome! lol dude chill goosfraba. they will fix it i had a ton of problems at fisrt but no verification page try clearing your browser, resetting you settings, using another browser most of them are free. but theyll fix it give them time.


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

self deleted


----------



## XuOut (Jul 15, 2012)

I can not post pics from my computer to the web site, when I click on next to select my pictures the dialogue box just disappears.


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

XuOut said:


> I can not post pics from my computer to the web site, when I click on next to select my pictures the dialogue box just disappears.


self deleted hi everybody


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 15, 2012)

F A B said:


> maybe u need to change the title of the thread to '' NEW FIREWALL UP AND FUCKING UP EVERYTHING''


 ahh i wish i had the like button agin....


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> grassshitty? that place is awesome! lol dude chill goosfraba. they will fix it i had a ton of problems at fisrt but no verification page try clearing your browser, resetting you settings, using another browser most of them are free. but theyll fix it give them time.


well maybe i need to just smoke something


----------



## balactus (Jul 15, 2012)

I dont like the fact that when I want to Reply With Quote, instead of adding the quote right here in the reply box it takes me to a knew screen.


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

balactus said:


> I dont like the fact that when I want to Reply With Quote, instead of adding the quote right here in the reply box it takes me to a knew screen.


still smoking


----------



## balactus (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol mine was looking like that most of yesterday up until this afternoon. I don't know why yours is still like that.


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

balactus said:


> Lol mine was looking like that most of yesterday up until this afternoon. I don't know why yours is still like that.


still smoking


----------



## Total Head (Jul 15, 2012)

this is a very big problem for me. and i refuse to "validate myself" when i'm already logged in. posting permissions say i may post replies.


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

shit i dont even get that u lucky i get this 
like some forum from the 90's
how it shows to u is how it shows for me 
*Support[h=1]New Firewall Up And Running[/h] in the [h=2]Site Information[/h] forums; this is a very big problem for me. and i refuse to &quot;validate myself&quot; when i'm already logged in. posting ... ** 

[h=6]View First Unread [/h]
 [h=6]LinkBack[/h]
 LinkBack URL
 About LinkBacks

Bookmark & Share
Digg this Thread!
Add Thread to del.icio.us
Bookmark in Technorati
Tweet this thread
Reddit!
 
 [h=6]Thread Tools[/h]
Show Printable Version
Email this Page
 Subscribe to this Thread
 
 [h=6]Search Thread[/h] 
 
 
Advanced Search
 
 [h=6]Rate This Thread[/h] 
 Current Rating 
 Excellent 
 Good 
 Average 
 Bad 
 Terrible 

 

 [h=6]Display[/h]
Linear Mode
 Switch to Hybrid Mode
 Switch to Threaded Mode
 
 



 07-15-2012, 10:07 PM #41 
Total Head
  View Profile 
  View Forum Posts 
  Private Message 
  View Journal Entries 
  View Articles 
  Add as Contact 
 





Mr.Ganja Mr. Ganja












































   [HR][/HR] Join DateFeb 2009LocationNew EnglandPosts3,988 

[h=2]




[/h] 







this is a very big problem for me. and i refuse to "validate myself" when i'm already logged in. posting permissions say i may post replies.​ 


Like
 
I've chosen a signature.​ 

 Reply  Reply With Quote    Journal this Post


*


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

well sure it will be fixed soon


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

i blame my dog


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

hi riu................


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2012)

I tried to post a pic just now and got a captcha page.
Why?
I entered the required words into the field, and I still got a fresh captcha page, and with the same stupid nonwords.
Why?
What do i need to do to not encounter this bug? 
Please provide procedure. cn


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I tried to post a pic just now and got a captcha page.
> Why?
> I entered the required words into the field, and I still got a fresh captcha page, and with the same stupid nonwords.
> Why?
> ...


hi bro sorry to hear that


----------



## F A B (Jul 15, 2012)

hi everybody


----------



## Atomizer (Jul 16, 2012)

Took 13 page reloads to get the reply box to stay open long enough to reply to this thread, same deal with private messaging. Something is definitely fubar


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> i cant do all that shit i posted already last time they did a fuckupgrade i had to get a new computer new browsers would use it and i run the newest version of lunix and i havent been able to upgrade browser and since like last time no one is trying to give a solution here i cant got buy a new computer everytime they do a fuckgrade
> so stop telling me shit that dont help
> ctrl - f5 haha ctrl f u
> 
> and maybe next time they do a fuckgrade they_* should alert members*_


I agree. information in advance lets me know there is a site issue and not my pc or isp.
several times now i ended up spending time troubleshooting my pc when the problems are site 
related only.

free site or not the policies of this site are obviously stoner oriented. 

stop sampling the products and back away from the pipe while writing and implementing code.


----------



## F A B (Jul 16, 2012)

lokie said:


> I agree. information in advance lets me know there is a site issue and not my pc or isp.
> several times now i ended up spending time troubleshooting my pc when the problems are site
> related only.
> 
> ...


or just pass me the pipe i will hold it will u work


----------



## Slipon (Jul 16, 2012)

why do this happen to evry bord or game I use ? 

administratiors and Mods allways seems to ruin it untill Ppl. leaves and find other places to hang out ..

like here: http://www.420magazine.com/forums/grow-room/


why do it allways come as a complet surprise to em that changesing a lot of things wont run smootly .. 

and makeing a beta version or atlest tell Ppl. upfront and maybe close the bord down for a day and let a few try it out fist .. might be a good idea ..



Ooh well I will try to be patient hope it will be fixed with in a few days.. 

as I do like this bord and would hate to leave .. but I can still not post pics from my PC and when I look at other Ppl.s pictures I cant get back on the pages unless I refresh and go out and back agin .. 

please fix it .. its not the advertisers that pay you .. well it might be .. but Bc. of us ..


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 16, 2012)

damn I thought it was just me who can't upload nothing whats going on with this site every week theres a new problem yall need to get your shit to gether thiers plenty of other forums out their


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2012)

IE will upload from PC. too bad i do not like IE.
Firefox still does not upload from my PC.


----------



## F A B (Jul 16, 2012)

i would just like to apologize for being so critical of site with the new changes they have made 
sure it is frustrating but it is not intentional on their part they are just trying to make site better and sometimes there are unavoidable issues that we dont understand 
and our addiction to riu makes us get frustrated and vent.

As far as other sites out there i have looked before and signed up for some and it just doesnt feel the same as riu does
once again to the admin and the mods that work to make this site better I'm sorry for my behavior and thank you that riu is here and for the work you do


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 16, 2012)

As of ~ 30 minutes ago (EST) I was still having problems replying without getting redirected and having to play "WTF are these letters?" There are better methods that are much easier to decipher but still accomplish the same pupose

and I still cannot upload pics


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 16, 2012)

use photobucket insert url


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> use photobucket insert url


Often when i do this, i get sent to that "captcha" page. That by itself is an inconvenience, but it becomes more when the captcha refuses to "take" or simply dropkicks my post. 
The other glitch I've noticed is several times when i tried to edit a post with typos, i get an insuperable "need ten characters" prompt that doesn't go away even if i add ten or fifty more characters. 

Oh and why does my reply window blink and dump text 2, 3 seconds into replying? I type a paragraph, look up, and wait whut? cn


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 16, 2012)

Live chat is still not working......


And FAB....chill the fuck out and at least let them fix all the shit wrong. How can they fix shit when you are asking for answers every 2 seconds....geeez. It will be fixed eventually is all I can say, your frustration does not go unnoticed trust me. Just simmer down and light one up. Have a nice day.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 16, 2012)

yea posting pics from your PC still dont work  

on Firefox you dont get the option to add from your PC .. have to upload em and post em as a url .. 

and with IE I dont even have a option .. the tool bar is completly gone ??

or is it just me ?


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 16, 2012)

admin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We implemented a new security system into our servers. However with new security comes false positives. Is anyone experiencing loading issues of any sort please let me know, if there is something can you please be as descriptive as possible.
> 
> RIU


Working perfect here with the exception of some Democrats buzzing in my ear, lol Works great man.


----------



## Atomizer (Jul 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Often when i do this, i get sent to that "captcha" page. That by itself is an inconvenience, but it becomes more when the captcha refuses to "take" or simply dropkicks my post. The other glitch I've noticed is several times when i tried to edit a post with typos, i get an insuperable "need ten characters" prompt that doesn't go away even if i add ten or fifty more characters. Oh and why does my reply window blink and dump text 2, 3 seconds into replying? I type a paragraph, look up, and wait whut? cn


 The workaround is to type your message in a txt file and copy it, then try to paste it into the reply box and hit the submit button...before the ~2 second window expires and you lose the reply box


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 16, 2012)

has to do with the auto save function they wrote in the script. normally it would save your text before you leave the page so if you do something on accident you could come back to it whats happening is the auto save function is not reading the script correctly causing it to auto save nothing thus overwriting the text you had. when you lick submit it does a force script read and the script is displayed correctly as you wrote it. the main issue here isnt programming error, its permissions errors from the firewall.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 16, 2012)

and i cant fucking seperate my tesxt into paragraphs it keeps condensing very irritating


----------



## F A B (Jul 16, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Live chat is still not working......
> 
> 
> And FAB....chill the fuck out and at least let them fix all the shit wrong. How can they fix shit when you are asking for answers every 2 seconds....geeez. It will be fixed eventually is all I can say, your frustration does not go unnoticed trust me. Just simmer down and light one up. Have a nice day.



i did thats why i apologized did u not see that ?

why did u wait till i chilled out to tell me to chill out 
kind of like telling someone dont trip after they fall on their face


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> i did thats why i apologized did u not see that ?
> 
> why did u wait till i chilled out to tell me to chill out
> kind of like telling someone dont trip after they fall on their face


I was just making a point because this is most of what I see you posting not just in this thread either.


----------



## F A B (Jul 16, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> I was just making a point because this is most of what I see you posting not just in this thread either.


im just joking with you 
but u are right about post i made before thats the reason i apologized and not just for post on this thread but didnt think i should post on every thread stating how i felt about my actions 
because i was in the wrong and my post were not helping solve the issue u guys are working on 
am i forgiven ? and can i make a suggestion? i promise not to rant and rave


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 16, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> I was just making a point because this is most of what I see you posting not just in this thread either.


 lol where you been at global mod? o thought they got rid of those.... well i hope your here to clean house  seriously i hope they extended that power to you.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 16, 2012)

here start with this spammerhttps://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/203408-stop-quit-mixing-your-seeds-2.html


----------



## F A B (Jul 16, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> lol where you been at global mod? o thought they got rid of those.... well i hope your here to clean house  seriously i hope they extended that power to you.


she has been here longtime and she has the power trust me she spanked my ass and banned me several times


----------



## c3llblock2 (Jul 17, 2012)

i cant log into my old account had to make this 1 trying to figer out why i cant get in old 1


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> she has been here longtime and she has the power trust me she spanked my ass and banned me several times


 thats what i like to hear!jk jk


----------



## haight (Jul 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> i did thats why i apologized did u not see that ?
> 
> why did u wait till i chilled out to tell me to chill out
> kind of like telling someone dont trip after they fall on their face


Are you two married? A long time?


----------



## SOG (Jul 17, 2012)

is it possible the FW is stripping java or other code? the editor is all messed up, cannot properly post when editing it messes everything up and brakes all lines into one chunk


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 17, 2012)

haight said:


> Are you two married? A long time?


Hell NO! lol


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Hell NO! lol



lets have a love connection.......lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

haight said:


> Are you two married? A long time?



what gave you that ideal? just cuz she likes busting my balls?
no we arent


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Hell NO! lol


no shit you already banned me several times if that was to happen i would be banned daily


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Hell YES me love Fab longtime! lol


we all know how u feel so i just helped u admit it


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

c3llblock2 said:


> i cant log into my old account had to make this 1 trying to figer out why i cant get in old 1


several having that same problem 
they will figure it out
in mean time welcome to riu new member


----------



## Admin (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Think we sorted a lot of the problems out, we were optimizing our js on the fly which was killing a lot of vbulletin. Let me know if your still experiencing issues.

RIU


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

admin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Think we sorted a lot of the problems out, we were optimizing our js on the fly which was killing a lot of vbulletin. Let me know if your still experiencing issues.
> 
> RIU


welshsmoker needs your help he has a thread called welsh https://www.rollitup.org/support/546179-welshsmoker-8.html


----------



## SOG (Jul 17, 2012)

W00T
editor is back
great job!!


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

woohoo commercials back


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2012)

Blueberry w/light butter cream

Pineapple Express and Connie Chung.

FireFox upload is working again. thanks


----------



## FranJan (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks. Seems to be working fine now.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 17, 2012)

yes much better apppr
ciate it,


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

admin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Think we sorted a lot of the problems out, we were optimizing our js on the fly which was killing a lot of vbulletin. Let me know if your still experiencing issues.
> 
> RIU


so when u going to get u some gold chains with big medallions to go with new and improve rolli hairstyle?


----------



## FranJan (Jul 17, 2012)

I have to agree with something lokie and F A B said a page back and that there really should be a way all members can find out about upgrades and other troubles without coming to Support. While it didn't cause chaos, many posters had quite a bit of trouble posting pics in the threads I subscribe too, and didn't know about the firewall upgrade till someone mentioned it. I noticed you can alert people to the new version of RIU for Android, (see ), why not for upgrades and other things that go bump in the 'Net?


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

FranJan said:


> I have to agree with something lokie and F A B said a page back and that there really should be a way all members can find out about upgrades and other troubles without coming to Support. While it didn't cause chaos, many posters had quite a bit of trouble posting pics in the threads I subscribe too, and didn't know about the firewall upgrade till someone mentioned it. I noticed you can alert people to the new version of RIU for Android, (see ), why not for upgrades and other things that go bump in the 'Net?


hey leave me out of it i got into enough trouble haha - peace


----------

